# Ever wanted to jam with other musicians online? NINJAM!!!



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

http://www.ninjam.com/

Very neat little program which lets you jam with other musicians. You dont need midi or anything. You can just plug the headphone out on your amp into the "line in" on your computer, or you can use a mic or something else. Anyway, there are like 4 servers you can choose from, and there are often quite a few musicians to be found on there. There are even built in effects and amp models you can use, although I prefer to use my own. I spend a bit of time on there once and a while, and especially this week because im off school.

The program is free, and there are no viruses, spyware, etc in it.
In addition, you can choose for ninjam to SAVE the jams you have had so that you can edit them/listen to them later. There is a built in chat in the program so you can talk to other people as well. Very neat and I thought you all would love to know about this. Have fun!


heres a screenshot: 










you can even see whos jamming right now here:

http://www.ninjam.com/jamfarm/index.php


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Latency has to be a real bugger.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

actually, there is no lag at all. the computer makes up for the latency in bandwidth, so its like you are all playing in real time even though you arent. It syncs it really well. My soundcard isnt amazing, but it can run this program very easily.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

BTW his DAW called Reaper has a Ninjam plugin now. I've been a big fan of Reaper since I discovered it last year.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

if you guys decide to try out ninjam, please post lol.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

Just to mention, Ninjam can also be hosted on a private server if you install the software which is also totally free!


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

I jump on once in a while, no lag and sometimes some great impov going on, but there's always some mega shredder jumping on and ruining the jam, some just don't see jamming as a group thing:tongue: ...lukily you can mute users


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

I hope im not one of those lol...I guess not because I cant really shred anyway


----------

